# The Lunatic War On E-cigarettes



## Derick (23/10/13)

http://nypost.com/2013/10/23/the-lunatic-war-on-e-cigarettes/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

Azzarelli and her fellow activists worry that a product whose main selling point is avoiding the scary hazards and offensive stench of smoking somehow will make smoking more appealing.

Riiiiight - very "clever" thinking there


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/10/13)

The invention of the e-cig is just a natural progress with time. Tobacco will eventually get phased out as we move on to better and healthier alternatives such as the e-cig. We do evolve you know.
I will not be surprised that in 10 years time, all tobacco products will be history as more and more smokers take up vaping. The escalation of e-cig Vapers is growing exponentially in great strides and in a very short time. All this in a just 2 to 3 years. The mind boggles as to the strong growth in this healthier product.
Pity about the tax implementations that is inevitable.


----------



## Derick (23/10/13)

Only Twisp will be ok when they start taxing - they can keep their price the same and instead of 500% profit, they will only make 400%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/10/13)

Ha ha. Makes me remember when I inquired as to the price of the 30ml bottle of juice at a Twisp kiosk some time ago. R320.00 Sir. She said.
Me: What? R320.00. WTF. I pay R110.00 for it.
She: Yes but sir, this is Twist e-juice.
Me: Same dam thing.
She: No sir. This is the real juice.

Wonder what is not Real Juice?


----------



## Derick (24/10/13)

Everyone knows that the more expensive something is the better it is right?... right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

